# Yak Racks for Garage



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all. I've just remodelled my garage and have a tad less space available than previously (due to our laundry now being in the garage). As such I can no longer use my rope and pulley system to keep the yak hoisted up to the rafters.

Therefore I'm now looking for a system that will allow me to store the yak on edge at just above ground level along one wall. I'm sure I can knock up something out of brackets and ply but I was wondering whether anyone has a similar system either shop bought or DIY?

Ideas appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey Davey,

Not sure if this layout suits your garage but here's mine modelled on the Aqua Racks design http://www.roscocanoes.com.au/accessorydescription.aspx?Sec_ID=287&fulID=201#1

Mine are dyna bolted to the wall allowing 2 cars to park front-in to the garage to utilise the space. So far so good.

I have seen the J-style hooks at Bunnings also but didn't think they were big enough for a kayak.

Good luck

Marty


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

cool. will check out bunnings (god knows I just about own THAT place after all my renovations!) and the Aqua Racks look ideal.

Marty - did you fashion those yourself? If so what was the tube/bar size that you used?

Leftie - I'm also after storage ideas for my Mtn Bike, Surfboard/s and golf clubs too. AAAAAHHHHH,,,too many toys, not enough space (or time to use them all!).

Thanks for the replies so far - any other ideas, let me know.. 8)


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

From memory it was 10mm tubular steel bent into V-shape and welded onto 2 backing plates with 4 x 10mm dynabolts each. Feels pretty damn secure and will be taking them with me if ever I move. Had someone fabricate it for me but I reckon taking those Aquaracks dimensions to someone in the metal fabricating industry wouldn't cost too much.

Marty


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Marty75 said:


> I reckon taking those Aquaracks dimensions to someone in the metal fabricating industry wouldn't cost too much.
> 
> Marty


You're an ideas man Marty :lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks..

ps. Also saw 'Aqua slings' which is basically a couple of hooks that bolt to the wall and then 2 slings which wrap around the yak and hang off the sling. Might also be an option...


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yeah I actually will be storing it at low level - only knee high or so, so dont need to hoist it up anywhere high - just need to keep the yak secure and ensure it doesnt tip over onto my 2 year old sons head.......

timber studs, so will be using big coachscrews to secure the contraption to the studs...


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

I saw some interesting j-style ones in the kayak/camping store in Wollongong. From memory they were $60?

What made these different was they were mounted via a bracket that allowed them to swivel 90 degrees flat against the wall.
The ingenious design could save allot of shins and heads


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah Grimos fold up ones would be handy for getting them out of the way if you need to.

I think it was on one of the US kayak forums I saw a post from a woman who setup some brackets to hang her yak on the wall, she used these big potplant holders, they had a nice curve for the kayak to sit on and have the base with pre-drilled holes ready to bolt it to your wall. These ones were even rubber coated but if you cant find those its nothing some pool noodles wont fix.
I had a search but be stuffed if I can find the post again.

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

I started making some last weekend for the same purpose, its a simple frame with crossbars covered with pool noodle where the yaks will sit.
I was going to make some J bar type things for the wall but i need to fit 3 yaks in there, and my garage isnt very big so i need to have them in the same area so im making it so they can all sit above each other on the same racks.
I will post up some pics on the weekend when its finished.


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

leftieant said:


> Dave
> 
> Have seen a couple of J-shaped brackets used as a hook/cradle sort of system. These were just bent up out of steel, however I'm sure Bunnings would have something similar. They seem to have a great line of 'utility hooks' that I was eyeing off on the weekend (looking for off-ground bike storage at the moment)
> 
> Good luck.


I saw J brackets at BCF just the other day in their Kayak Section, They are purpose build for yaks and look like they just bolt to the wall. They were already covered with a noodle like substance..........don't remember the price though.


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

The "Aquasling" system is a pair of padded webbing straps that hang the kayak against the wall. Should be available in your area.


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey Dave

How about these babies http://kayakfishingstuff.com/Mercha...uct_Code=SlingSet&Category_Code=Kayak-Storage


----------

